

SurveyMonkey Raises $800 Million in Debt and Equity - agurkas
http://allthingsd.com/20130116/exclusive-surveymonkey-raises-850-million-in-debt-and-equity-for-tender-offer-including-new-investment-from-googles-new-late-stage-unit/

======
agurkas
$1.3B valuation. All one can do is remember 1999 and insanity back then.

------
kiskis
meritocracy my @ss, it's good to be the husband of sheryl sandberg

